# Lungworm treatment besides advocate?



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

What else can I use to treat lungworm?

I've searched and everyone recommends advocate, but I just used frontline for flea's last week and don't want to put another flea treatment on so soon, but do want to treat for lungworm.

So what else is there?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Panacur treats it, but I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I used the Panacur paste for Nanuq as a pup for general worming, Im pretty certain it said for Lung worm too, but if I remember rightly when using it to actually treat Lungworm it wasnt just a one off dose, think it was something like consequtive doses for at least a week maybe even more. You would need to double check me on this for sure though. Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place you can get it, probably cheaper than the vets.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

As far as i'm aware Advocate is the only licensed preventative (when used monthly).
If a case is diagnosed then Panacur is used to treat it, but then it's given daily for 7 days, I think Milbemax can also be used to treat it, I think that's weekly for a month (don't quote me on that one, only seen panacur used for treatment)


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Milibax can be used. My vet gives this to me for Chester when his jabs are due. He only has it once a year though


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

If using it as a preventative then only Advocate will do this. If you want something to treat lungworm (has this been diagnosed) then I believe milbemax can be used but in a much higher dosage than normal worming. I would check with your vet for dosage.

Also, bear in mind that there are several worms that are referred to as lungworm. The one that I'm guessing you are referring to is Angiostrongylus vasorum


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Panacur can be used#!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, right, some confusion then. I best check with the vet. I have just treated for worms last month and fleas last week so I'll leave it till next month then ask the vet.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Panacur can be used#!


I've heard it used in treatment but not prevention. Can it be used for prevention and if so, is it the normal dosage?


----------

